# Servlet Select box



## xall (4. Aug 2010)

Hallo und zwar habe ich zurzeit ein Servlet mit 2 Selectboxen (mit javascript kann ich Werte von der einen select box in die andere verschieben)

das heißt also ich hab z.B eine Selectbox mit 10 werten und eine mit 0 nun verschieb ich 5werte rüber. das heißt in beiden 5 nun möchte ich wenn man nun einen button klickt er alle werte aus der wzeiten select box ausliest (auch die nicht selektierten)

ich wollte diese nämlich dann in eine Datei schreiben, da Javascript sowas ja nicht unterstützt habe ich gedacht setze ich am Java code an leider weiß ich hier gar nicht wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll (selektierte Werte auslesen wäre kein problem)

danke schonmal


----------



## Java-Freak (4. Aug 2010)

1.was genau verstehst du unter selectbox?
2.das gehört eindeutig hier hin...
@mods bitte verschieben...


----------



## xall (4. Aug 2010)

eine ganz normale selectbox wie sie in fast jedem html Formular vorkommt

und naja da es jetzt nichts schwerwiegendes sit ich mich nur nicht so mit dem java codes auskenne ist basics auch noch ok denke ich


----------



## Java-Freak (4. Aug 2010)

wenn du meinst...
ich verstehe jetzt nur noch nicht was du mit servlet meinst???
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 20 JavaServer Pages und Servlets
sevlets sin java programme das ist dir bewusst?
also du hast eine html seite mit 2 select boxen von denen du halt options austauschen möchtest?


----------



## maki (4. Aug 2010)

*verschoben*

Servlets gehören zu JEE und sind nicht teil der Java Basics, sondern etwas für Fortgeschritttene.


----------



## ARadauer (4. Aug 2010)

> ich wollte diese nämlich dann in eine Datei schreiben, da Javascript sowas ja nicht unterstützt habe ich gedacht setze ich am Java code an leider weiß ich hier gar nicht wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll


Muss es leider zugeben aber PHP ist meiner Meinung nach für Anfänger besser geeignet...


----------



## Semerzo (4. Aug 2010)

Hm, also es ginge schon mit JavaScript, auch wenn ich das nicht empfehlen würde, das Stichwort ist 
"new ActiveXObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject");"
In diesem Thread findet sich weiter unten etwas Beispielcode. Das Für und Wieder wird auch diskutiert. Am Besten komplett lesen 

Aber so eine Lösung läuft exklusiv im Internet Explorer 6 und höher. Andere Browser sind da außen vor.

ARadauer hat schon Recht, überlegt Dir womit Du das Problem lösen möchtest. Ob Du die Datei auf dem Server oder lokal im Client erzeugen möchtest. Evtl. brauchst Du keine Web Anwendung, sondern eine Desktopanwendung, die schlicht nur lokal läuft.


----------

